# Thoughts on 2018 Hyundai Ionic plug in hybrid??



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Seriously thinking about going for this vehicle. I've always admired their warranty (5 Yr 60k) and was surprised to see the LIFETIME guarantee on the battery. I drive part time maybe 20 hours a week. Anyone out there drive have any experience with one of these?


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hyundai is great now days. They have always had lifetime warranties on batteries. I dont know if you pay labor on that. I would suggest going to Hyundai owners forums and see what people have to say about batteries getting warranty replacement, and how its working out for people . 

Dont forget their powertrain goes 10 years or 100k miles. 

It's not a bad looking car with decent bells and whistles for the price.


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

Take one for a test ride first before even considering getting one. I looked @ EV but ended up getting a hybrid. If you're in a cold environment, distance will be greatly reduced... if you turn on the cabin heat. Was looking @ the Nissan Nero but was informed I would be lucky to get 100 miles on a charge in the winter.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

vtcomics said:


> Seriously thinking about going for this vehicle. I've always admired their warranty (5 Yr 60k) and was surprised to see the LIFETIME guarantee on the battery. I drive part time maybe 20 hours a week. Anyone out there drive have any experience with one of these?


Hyundai has 10 year 100,000 mile warranty. Which you will probably never need to use.
I like the Ioniq.
May go for a Hybrid Sonata instead.

The first and Only Hybrid i ever bought is a 2006 Ford Escape Hybrid.
Very nice. Got at a Govt. Auction for $3,600.00 with 80,000 miles.
Good pickup and good m.p.g. for an S.U.V.

MY SON NEEDED A NEW CAR so i only got to drive it back from Florida.
Dont like the Goodyear Wranglers it came with. Noisey. But $1,000.00 worth of New tires that came with it. So they are still on.


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Got at a Govt. Auction for $3,600.00 with 80,000 miles.


Was it GSA? How was your experience? How was the quality of the cars? How were the prices compared to the same cars on the market?
There is a GSA auction here next month they have a few Ford Fusion Hybrids I might check out.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

you gotta do more homework. beyond the depreciation of using a new car.

what's the cost of electricity at your house? can you switch your electricity plan to "real-time" pricing. overnight electricity is literally 50% cheaper than during the peak times. at least in my neck of the woods.

how much range can you go on battery only? I don't remember for the Iconiq. maybe 50?

Sonata/Optima hybrid, Ford Fusion hybrid, that Kia Niro hybrid *might* be better depending on your circumstances.


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

leroy jenkins said:


> you gotta do more homework. beyond the depreciation of using a new car.
> 
> what's the cost of electricity at your house? can you switch your electricity plan to "real-time" pricing. overnight electricity is literally 50% cheaper than during the peak times. at least in my neck of the woods.
> 
> ...


These are hybrids and not plugins. You don't go battery only...unless I am missing something. I would never buy a new car. I'm looking for the right combination of year/mileage/price


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SamuelB said:


> Was it GSA? How was your experience? How was the quality of the cars? How were the prices compared to the same cars on the market?
> There is a GSA auction here next month they have a few Ford Fusion Hybrids I might check out.


Ford Fusion is usually a tough car.
I see them for sale with over200,000 miles.
TheFusion Hybrids are hard to find.
Govt. Agencies buy a Lot of Hybrids & Natural Gas vehicles. To be " Green"

Best place to buy a Hybrid at a good price. From a Govt. Auction.


----------

